# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dreams where your fighting someone, but your punches dont do nothing....

## TheMoon

Has anyone had dreams, where your trying to fight someone for whatever reason.

But when your punching or doing whatever, its completely ineffective.

Or when you try to throw a punch, it goes so very very slow.

Or you just cant move your arm as well as you can in real life.

Every time i've been in a fight in a dream this happens hehe.

Unless its a video game type dream, those seem to always have more effective fights...

----------


## antiflag

i had a dream like this a few months ago

I was in 3rd period math amd some annoying kid kept talking and anoying me so im like "dude shut the fuck up" he says "what are you gona do"so I go to punch him and my fist moves realy slowly and does nothing to him.

also one night i was dreaming and i was almost about to be late for class I tryed to run but i started running in slow motion

----------


## The Cusp

Ahhhh... The infamous slow punch.  That's very common in dreaming.  What a pain in the ass!

It's very similar to the "bum legs" in dreams, where you're legs don't work right and you practically have to drag them along.

----------


## TheMoon

Omg yes thats another thing.

Trying to run in a dream, and your moving slow as molasses.

so very very annoying.

----------


## antiflag

> Omg yes thats another thing.
> 
> Trying to run in a dream, and your moving slow as molasses.
> 
> so very very annoying.



haha pissed me off cuz i was "what the fu**" and I was late for class and my teacher said "why was you late" I told her my legs stoped working or something like that lol


idk why i didnt become lucid :tongue2:

----------


## antiflag

> It's very similar to the "bum legs" in dreams, where you're legs don't work right and you practically have to drag them along.



hmm thats never happend to me but it sounds annoying

----------


## Sandform

Yeah slow punches and slow waking lol.

Of course my worst thing is when my fingers feel like they are being pressed against stuff...like I can't move them cause there is a wall or something...like my body in RL is moving but can't...

----------


## saxman357

Yes, I'd say that's the case in most of my fighting dreams.  Usually, though, I'm shooting a gun and hitting whatever person/animal/robot/etc. I'm aiming at, but my bullets aren't doing anything when they hit.  

Off the top of my head, I can only think of two dreams I've had where shooting my opponent actually did anything; one from a couple of nights ago where I shot three soldiers who were trying to keep me from escaping, and another dream I had months ago, where I had a false awakening and ended up fighting a shadow entity in my bedroom while I was floating near the ceiling.

----------


## Sandform

> Yes, I'd say that's the case in most of my fighting dreams.  Usually, though, I'm shooting a gun and hitting whatever person/animal/robot/etc. I'm aiming at, but my bullets aren't doing anything when they hit.  
> 
> Off the top of my head, I can only think of two dreams I've had where shooting my opponent actually did anything; one from a couple of nights ago where I shot three soldiers who were trying to keep me from escaping, and another dream I had months ago, where I had a false awakening and ended up fighting a shadow entity in my bedroom while I was floating near the ceiling.



I always electricute people but it takes a while.

----------


## XenonRadon

Yeah, that happens to me too, OP.

I've always found that grappling works just fine, though. And I can always beat DCs on the ground.

----------


## EchoSun13

Ive had dreams where I was fighting a girl and I was choking her, I woke up choking myself and had a fat lip.
All the punches were really slow.

----------


## CONKER

> Ive had dreams where I was fighting a girl and I was choking her, I woke up choking myself and had a fat lip.
> All the punches were really slow.



lol just remember never to shoot anyone in a dream  ::shock::

----------


## EchoSun13

> lol just remember never to shoot anyone in a dream



Ha, Yeah Ill try. :tongue2:

----------


## Advantageous Noodle

My punches aren't slow and my legs always work fine. My attacks just don't do jack diddly.

I remember I was fighting this midget guy (he was evil! lay off). I was picking him up by his legs and slamming him into the ground over and over and stomping his throat and he was just like "wtf..wuts goin on.."

----------


## Face-of-Boe

This happens to me, too. Except, instead of punches, my magic spells I'm using against Voldemort don't hurt him at all.

----------


## Dash

I never fight anyone in my dreams. lol

I'm always running away and then fall, or can't run fast enough, like in a horror movie or something. Then, me = dead as door nail.

----------


## EchoSun13

You fall too...I thought I was crazy for falling in dreams.

----------


## Dash

> You fall too...I thought I was crazy for falling in dreams.



It sucks. I never trip over anything either.  ::roll:: 

lol dream clich&#233;.  ::D:

----------


## EchoSun13

Yes me too...Gah.

----------


## newage3680

I usually seem to do alright in a dream fight, but then it goes all blurry and i can't see, so i get owned  :Sad:

----------


## Lëzen

My punches don't go slow, but they sure act as though they do. It's a good thing I have few problems fleeing in my dreams, otherwise I'd get clobbered in a fist fight. 

Dream guns seem to be just as harmless; I musta shot this one guy about five times in the back at point-blank range (with a friggin' _double-barrel shotgun_, no less), but he _still_ didn't go down.

----------


## Nathuu

Very common dream theme, the invincible ennemy. I dont recall talking to anyone who remember their dreams that have'nt dream about something similar.

My own version always involves blades/knifes of some sort.

No matter how many time you manage to get good hits, you never seem able to gain the upper hand. In my case(probably most case) I also get hit, but they have effect.The typical resolution in my case is to either wake up, or run/go away.

Ive always assume it was a subcousious message about a crisis/situation you're facing. The message, in this case, is you are against uneven odds, reconsider your path. Or anyway, so I imagine.

----------


## The Doctor

yes I have had that type of dream, I realised that it was because in life I was angry, but my personality is one of non violent, so this was my dream making sense of the situation, showing me how ineffectual I was in frustrating situations. You may know where in life you have someone or something that makes life difficult but you do not want to or know how to stoop to the level required to deal with it.

----------


## lucid4sho

When your punches aren't working, you can switch to jujitsu and choke people out, my close friend actually figured this trick out pretty recently and so far it works great.

----------


## Iamerik

If you can't beat them, join them. That's what I do with invincible enemies. Become a friend, talk kindly to him/her/it, etc.

----------


## baddog

I consistently experience intense weakness in my dreams. I can't keep my arms up, my legs do next to nothing, I'm lurching from side to side, desperately trying to keep my balance. 
God, it's annoying >.> is there anything you can do yo help solve that?

----------


## lucid4sho

> I consistently experience intense weakness in my dreams. I can't keep my arms up, my legs do next to nothing, I'm lurching from side to side, desperately trying to keep my balance. 
> God, it's annoying >.> is there anything you can do yo help solve that?




do u ever sleep walk ?

----------


## baddog

> do u ever sleep walk ?



No, I have never sleep-walked.

----------


## Finlander

Lol, Once I was frustrated because I had a handgun (colt), And there were tons of zombies.
So I didn't mind them, just walked around. (I knew the Colt was no good against them)
 ::?:

----------


## AgentSmith

In any of my non lucid dreams, fighting is utterly useless most of the time.  On the bright side, I never feel pain and seem to be invincible.  The good part about this type of thing is it triggers lucidity (especially when I should've died, but remain unscathed).  To be perfectly honest, this is how I become lucid 75% of the time... Retaliating while lucid is probably one of the most fun things I've ever experienced.

----------


## StaySharp

I tend to be realy stable (nearly invincible) in dreams, and so are my enemies if I happen to have some. I never even died once in the past 13 years in a dream.
As for my fights I usually have to come up with unusual ideas to win (never had a fight while being lucid so far though).
One time I was attacked by a small annoying dog, I kicked and punched it neither I nor the dog took any damage. For whatever damn reason I had the idea and power to turn the dog into a stick which I picked up and snapped, odd but highly effective.
In another dream I had a fight with a predator (yes from the movie). It tried to mix itself into the group I was around with currently (unknown people) but it discarded the plasma gun a few meters before trying to join us. For some reason I knew that it was up to no good. Went and picked the gun and started firing. That robust dude didn't go down under the plasma fire till the dream ended, hence it was a draw.
In yet another dream I survived an meteor impact. Head on.

----------


## AgentSmith

> I tend to be realy stable (nearly invincible) in dreams, and so are my enemies if I happen to have some. I never even died once in the past 13 years in a dream.
> As for my fights I usually have to come up with unusual ideas to win (never had a fight while being lucid so far though).
> One time I was attacked by a small annoying dog, I kicked and punched it neither I nor the dog took any damage. For whatever damn reason I had the idea and power to turn the dog into a stick which I picked up and snapped, odd but highly effective.
> In another dream I had a fight with a predator (yes from the movie). It tried to mix itself into the group I was around with currently (unknown people) but it discarded the plasma gun a few meters before trying to join us. For some reason I knew that it was up to no good. Went and picked the gun and started firing. That robust dude didn't go down under the plasma fire till the dream ended, hence it was a draw.
> In yet another dream I survived an meteor impact. Head on.



Yeah, I'm not sure but I don't think you can feel pain in your dreams.  The only time I've ever felt pain was when I had a "real" pain that was carrying over into the dream.  The lack of pain seems to carry over to invincibility.  Most of the time, it seems to be the case for your opponent as well.  Its almost funny how it also turns into the futile battle where no one can win (unless you do something lucid, or magical).

I'm curious though if anyone in here has ever felt "dream pain" though. If so, I've never heard of it..

----------


## Raetin

> I'm curious though if anyone in here has ever felt "dream pain" though. If so, I've never heard of it..



Yes, you can feel pain in your dreams, you can feel it, but your not going to die in real life.  I've heard of someone who got hit by a car in a dream, but it didn't hurt him that much to wake him up.  The pain will feel what you think what it feels like.  Haven't heard anyone get hurt as much more than a that, but who knows?

----------


## StaySharp

Yep, in fact there are quite a few people who can feel pain in dreams. One example on this forum http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/starti...-again-122411/
And I also personally know someone who feels pain in dreams, it's far from impossible but the biggest part of people isn't equiped with this in my opinion rather useless feature.

----------


## AgentSmith

I'm interested if its actual pain, or just you thinking you are in pain.  I've had dreams where I *thought* I was hurt (feeling pain), but when I woke up I realized that it was merely a suggestive thought telling me I was hurt.  I'd realize that I wasn't feeling pain in my dream, but rather just assumed I was feeling pain and was so out of it that I could not realize this wasn't true.

Some may not see the distinction, because obviously the pain is imagined... but I think there is a notable difference.

----------


## Raetin

> I'm interested if its actual pain, or just you thinking you are in pain.  I've had dreams where I *thought* I was hurt (feeling pain), but when I woke up I realized that it was merely a suggestive thought telling me I was hurt.  I'd realize that I wasn't feeling pain in my dream, but rather just assumed I was feeling pain and was so out of it that I could not realize this wasn't true.
> 
> Some may not see the distinction, because obviously the pain is imagined... but I think there is a notable difference.



Pain in real life could affect you while your dreaming, like a cramp or suffocation from the blanket or something.  The pain that you feel in your dreams though is just thinking that you got hurt, so you feel hurt.  It's just like touching an object in a dream.  Your touching an object and your expecting to feel it, if not, then your hand would probably go through it.  All applies with the other senses.

----------


## AgentSmith

> Pain in real life could affect you while your dreaming, like a cramp or suffocation from the blanket or something.  The pain that you feel in your dreams though is just thinking that you got hurt, so you feel hurt.  It's just like touching an object in a dream.  Your touching an object and your expecting to feel it, if not, then your hand would probably go through it.  All applies with the other senses.



For me, thinking that I'm hurt does not produce a pain sensation in my dream (I just don't realize it).. I'm guessing it does for you .. I can't smell or taste either.. so I'm guessing that might have something.

----------


## Ilumirath

Kinda, with me it always feels like the gravitational pull has become x5 =/ It's frustrating really, but it mostly makes me go Lucid unless I'm lost in my frustration with it..

----------


## saltyseedog

low energy

----------


## Buddy

I can half remember some dreams I had when I was younger that involved painfully slow punches. In an unrelated note, I've had a dream where I was fighting people but the view kept switching around like a movie. Somehow one of the people got their head crushed and I got to experience that myself....It felt weird to say the least.

----------


## Ne-yo

Experiencing slow movement in dreams is a very good thing for the onset of LDing. You could use it to your advantage to initiate lucidity because you're almost there to becoming coherent. The reason why certain activities appear as slow movements is because you're subconsciously trying to actually move your real body, however SP will not allow for much movement. Your body feels sluggish and heavy as it should. In dreams especially Lucid Dreams we should exercising moving with our thoughts. If you can visualize it, nothings impossible. I would take advantage of this experience and use slow movements as an RC to be a catalyst to entering LDs.

----------


## lucidisfree:)

> Has anyone had dreams, where your trying to fight someone for whatever reason.
> 
> But when your punching or doing whatever, its completely ineffective.
> 
> Or when you try to throw a punch, it goes so very very slow.
> 
> Or you just cant move your arm as well as you can in real life.
> 
> Every time i've been in a fight in a dream this happens hehe.
> ...



Used to happen to me all the time until once i was just full speed and won quickily lol , also if i become lucid i can instantly ko a group of attackers which is sweet and like punch holes in walls and stuff loll , but lately ive been lucid and not been able to punch threw windows anymore so i tried to headbutt and nothing ( i was fully aware aswell ) but i can headbutt threw them if i do it with the side of my head ?? WTF is that hahah ...

----------


## lucydity

Sometimes i get the same thing, like sometimes my punches will either be like trying to punch through treacle or they just bounce off their face or my legs feel like they're just like "heh dont think so buddy" but then other dreams i kick absolute ass and i can run super speed and jump really high and im basically super human. wierd.

----------


## Melissa91

To dream that you are unable to throw a punch indicates that you are feeling helpless. You may have self-esteem and confidence issues. The dream may also be due to REM paralysis.






> Has anyone had dreams, where your trying to fight someone for whatever reason.
> 
> But when your punching or doing whatever, its completely ineffective.
> 
> Or when you try to throw a punch, it goes so very very slow.
> 
> Or you just cant move your arm as well as you can in real life.
> 
> Every time i've been in a fight in a dream this happens hehe.
> ...

----------

